

PIN analysis   - yarapavan
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/september32012/

======
bockris
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4535417>

------
yarapavan
The most popular password is "1234", which constitutes roughly 11% of the 3.4
million passwords from the study.

